# Experiences with Caralot?



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi--anyone worked with Caralot in Indiana? Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not know Caralot but I would like you to get some feedback. I like that they do health testing and that they show. I also like that they have it in their contract that they want the dog back if you can't keep it. Are you considering a puppy when they have their next litter? Hopefully someone more knowledgable than I will have a response for you.


----------



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much! I, too, was pleased with much of what I saw on Caralot's site and even more pleased when I emailed several times with them and was given a lot of information about the dogs and the health testing. Still, it's reassuring to hear from someone with more experience than I have that what I'm thinking is on the right track. I appreciate your writing!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not experienced. I have learned a little about health testing and such from this forum and reading but I am hardly an expert. Often reading breeder's websites there are often warning markers that are obvious to anyone with a moderate amount of knowledge (terms like teacup, chocolate, cross breeding ect) set off alarm bells but the subtleties are beyond me. I was hoping a reply would help bump up this thread so some more knowledgable members of the forum could jump in. I do think the fact that she is responsive to your emails and open about the health testing she does is a good sign.


----------



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## nina7285 (Jun 25, 2014)

*bumping the conversation*

Hi, any new information/experience on Caralot? thanks!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

nina7285 said:


> Hi, any new information/experience on Caralot? thanks!


We have an almost 4 month old Poodle from Caralot and he is a joy! We had a great experience with Julie and Rebecca and will gladly go back to them if we ever decide to add a 2nd dog to our family.

Feel free to PM me if you would like any additional information.


----------

